# Gardening



## freekin (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi All, Need to start landscaping etc on my large plot of land and need some tips on whats the best fast growing trees/bushes for cover, boundaries and so on, and what are those blue blossom trees called i would like to have one or two of those...it could be the Jacaranda ?
Ta for now....


----------



## fella from cacela (Mar 16, 2012)

hi, plenty of people use oleanders, cheap and fast growing


----------

